# Injured fluff in Manhattan shelter Urgent list



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Another fluff in need, may be paralized.










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...72772480.42595.152876678058553&type=1&theater

SUPER URGENT 4/5/13
Brooklyn Center 

CANDY - A0961226

FEMALE, WHITE, BICHON FRISE MIX, 7 yrs
OWNER SUR - EVALUATE, NO HOLD Reason PET HEALTH 
Intake condition INJ MINOR Intake Date 04/04/2013, From NY 11206, DueOut Date 04/04/2013

Medical Behavior Evaluation GREEN 
Medical Summary HAS NOT BEEN ABLE TO USE HINDLIMB FOR 3 DAYS ACCORDING TO OWNER. STARTED AS SLIGHT LIMP -- PROGRESSIVELY WORSENED. SCAN NEGATIVE BARH. BCS 5/9. FRIENDLY ON EXAM. PE: EENT MODERATE WAXY/YEAST DEBRIS IN BOTH EARS, IMMATURE CATARACTS IN BOTH EYES, PLN WNL, ORAL EXAM MODERATE DENTAL DISEASE, THORACIC AUSC WNL, ABD PALP WNL, M/S -- PAIN AROUND THORACO-LUMBAR SPINE ON PALPATION, NEURO -- COMPLETE PARALYSIS OF HINDLIMBS, NO DEEP PAIN, RETENTION REFLEX INTACT, PANNICULUS REFLEXES INTACT ALONG THOARCO-LUMBAR SPINE, ABSENT ANAL TONE AND TAIL TONE. SKIN/HAIR -- MATTED HAIRCOAT. NOSF. TX: PROVIDED 1.5ML DEXAMTHASOME SQ PLAN: XRAYS OF SPINE TOMORROW. NEW HOPE TO LOOK FOR PLACEMENT FIRST THING IN AM. 
Weight 13.8

Candy is a 7yr old bichon frise with Intervertebral disk disease. Candy was friendly during her initial medical exam. Her previous owners stated that she is friendly with strangers and children. Her previous owner also states that she does play well with other dogs and that candy has lived with another dog. She knows commands like sit and stay. She is also house trained. She is a sweetie and would make the perfect addition to a very loving forever family.

Dog Information Sheet 
1: - Why are you surrendering this dog? Financial

2: - How long have you had this dog? 7 years

3: - How many people are in your household? 3 adults 3 children under 13

4: - Is your dog house trained? yes

5: - Has accidents if left alone more than?

6: - Is your dog paper trained? yes

7: - How long do you usually leave your dog alone each day? 0

8: - Where is your dog kept when alone? never left alone

9: - Has your dog ever lived with other dogs? yes

10: - How does your dog behave around other dogs? plays, she's great

11: - has your dog lived with cats? no

12: - How does your dog behave around cats? i don't know

13: - How does your dog behave around strangers? friendly

14: - How does your dog behave around children? friendly

15:- Does your dog know any commands? sit, stay

16: - How does your dog behave on leash? excited

16B: - Lunges, growls or barks at?

17: - What does your dog normally eat? canned and dry

18: - Please specify brand, amount, and times: any brand also table food (no potatoes or fish)

19: - Does you dog have any behavior problems that you are aware of? none at all she's great with people.

20: - Does your dog have any medical problems that you are aware of? If yes, please provide as much detail as possible: Not using back legs

21: - Is there anything else you’d like to tell us about your dog? She is very loving and friendly. She also is a family dog and deserves a good home.

Initial Exam:
HAS NOT BEEN ABLE TO USE HINDLIMB FOR 3 DAYS ACCORDING TO OWNER.
STARTED AS SLIGHT LIMP -- PROGRESSIVELY WORSENED. 
SCAN NEGATIVE
BARH. BCS 5/9. FRIENDLY ON EXAM.
PE: EENT MODERATE WAXY/YEAST DEBRIS IN BOTH EARS, IMMATURE CATARACTS IN BOTH EYES, PLN WNL, ORAL EXAM MODERATE DENTAL DISEASE, THORACIC AUSC WNL, ABD PALP WNL, M/S -- PAIN AROUND THORACO-LUMBAR SPINE ON PALPATION, NEURO -- COMPLETE PARALYSIS OF HINDLIMBS, NO DEEP PAIN, RETENTION REFLEX INTACT, PANNICULUS REFLEXES INTACT ALONG THOARCO-LUMBAR SPINE, ABSENT ANAL TONE AND TAIL TONE. SKIN/HAIR -- MATTED HAIRCOAT. NOSF.
TX: PROVIDED 1.5ML DEXAMTHASOME SQ
PLAN: XRAYS OF SPINE TOMORROW. NEW HOPE TO LOOK FOR PLACEMENT FIRST THING IN AM.

Re-Exam(4/5):
BAR. MINIMAL APPETITE OVERNIGHT. 
BROWNISH/DARK YELLOW CONCENTRATED URINE EVIDENT IN CAGE
COMPLETE PARALYSIS OF HINDLEGS CONTINUES.
 DX: SPINAL RADIOGRAPHS (RIGHT LATERAL AND VD) -- LATERAL VIEW -- NO SIGNIFICANT FINDINGS (LARGE URINARY BLADDER), NORMAL INTERVERTEBRAL DISK SPACES. VD VIEW -- DECREASED DISK SPACES AT T11/T12 AND T12/T13. NO FRACTURES OR TUMORS OBSERVED. NOSF.
ASSESSMENT -- INTERVERTEBRAL DISK DISEASE REMAINS MOST LIKELY CAUSE FOR NEUROLOGIC DEFECITS TO HIND LIMBS
PLAN: NEW HOPE TO LOOK FOR PLACEMENT. IF NONE FOUND RECOMMEND EHR DUE TO GAURDED PROGNOSIS FOR RETURN TO FUNCTION. RECOMMEND FULL NEUROLOGY CONSULT WITH PLACEMENT (WILL REQUIRE FURTHER IMAGING TO IDENTIFY LESION SITE). STARTING PREDNISONE THERAPY. 5MG PO BID FOR 5 DAYS. 5MG PO Q24 FOR 10 DAYS THEREAFTER.

For more information on adopting please read the following:
https://www.facebook.com/Urgentdeathrowdogs/app_137541772984354?ref=ts


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just shared on my facebook! Hopefully she will get a home ......praying that she will.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Heartbreaking:huh:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

this breaks my heart....  

so she started limping 3 days ago so they decide to dump her at the shelter to die? K.... I know they cited financial reasons for getting rid of her, but it still really p*sses me off when people buy pets who can't afford the inevitable medical bills that will come about years later... it really just breaks my heart for this poor dog... and 3 kids under the age of 13, how must they be feeling   

I really hope this little sweetie gets saved by a rescue, as I doubt anyone will adopt 7 year old paralyzed dog


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> this breaks my heart....
> 
> so she started limping 3 days ago so they decide to dump her at the shelter to die? K.... I know they cited financial reasons for getting rid of her, but it still really p*sses me off when people buy pets who can't afford the inevitable medical bills that will come about years later... it really just breaks my heart for this poor dog... and 3 kids under the age of 13, how must they be feeling
> 
> I really hope this little sweetie gets saved by a rescue, as I doubt anyone will adopt 7 year old paralyzed dog


My feelings exactly! This is just too sad. Three days and she is just dumped like trash by her family who say they believe she deserves a good home. Ummmmm....then why did they get her in the first place if they feel she deserves a good home and clearly, their home isn't a good one because it sure doesnt sound like they've made too much effort to try and care for her. three days???!!!! They are just throwing her away now. . I know times are tough for a lot of folks but I sense they have given up without even trying. They will probably find the money to buy their kids a nice, new puppy very soon but no $ for the poor hurt older dog. what happened to honoring the committment they made to this baby? I'm sorry but they pretty much suck!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww, it's so heart breaking. I bet someone would adopt her..I know I would if I didn't have 5 already....


----------



## zoostation (Jul 20, 2012)

I lost my German Shepherd to hind leg paralysis, probably the same thing. Her hips were great, but her spine was riddled with arthritis already at 8. I hope she finds a good home with people who will take care of her.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

So sad:smcry:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh how could she just be dumped like that? Unbelievable! Ever heard of a chip-in rather than dropping your dog off at a kill shelter?! I would have gladly helped them in any way we could. Our old girl Katie had spinal/back/leg issues. She lived to be 15 and was such a good girl. I cannot begin to imagine how this sweet little fluff is feeling right now. Breaks my spirit  .


----------

